# Split a stingless hive for first time, looking for reaction to video



## PranaBee (Apr 14, 2018)

So I am pretty sure the split went very well...first time.
Did the split about 2 weeks ago (maybe April the 15th)
I have the original queen in the one new hive and the second one hopefully has a new queen being produced.
Neither are in the original hive since that one was a pizza box that they originally used.
I had two new boxes made, based on a design found on line...and now all looks great but the two are different.
The entrance too each has been built differently and the action around the hive is not the same.
Not surprising I guess, since one has the established queen...but I am 100% new to this, and on my own except for videos and this forum.
I've posted a video of them both.
The first is the one with the established queen.
What do you think?
Thanks!


----------



## steveolevi (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi. I am in Thailand and we are looking for away to hive stingless bees. The local farmers say it cannot be done. These are wild bees that I am trying to capture and raise. I'd like to see the inside of your hive boxes. Thanks for the video
Steve


----------

